# Nice!!!



## craig.a.c (Jun 18, 2005)

I have never been a big fan of Darwins or the ones the americans own, but this one is very nice IMO.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 18, 2005)

Thats stunning, I would definately be interested in trading for this phase.


----------



## instar (Jun 18, 2005)

Another Wowser, striking snake!  Yes Please, I want!


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 18, 2005)

hi,
thats a top looking darwin, is it in aust or usa.

cheers,
steve........


----------



## Dicco (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you know where he's from mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Two of the 20 month albino darwins have have striping like that,very nice pattern and comes out tops in the yellow albinos on southern cross.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 18, 2005)

I would say it is from a US site. Is it a darwin or west papuan carpet?


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 18, 2005)

I was thinking the same as you daz ! 
I love Darwins They are the best snake !!!  

Well its a female Irian jaya 
http://www.moreliapythons.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1385&papass=&sort=1

Heres the link it tells you what it is at the bottom .


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry, It is a Irian jaya (american owner) as mick said. As i said before, Darwins etc don't do much for me, but I would love to have that in my collection.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 18, 2005)

West Papuan and Irian Jaya are the same thing I beleive. Correct me if I am wrong.....


----------



## Kingii (Jun 18, 2005)

Jaya it is .. "Same Same but different" 
Awsome, almost looks super imposed....


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: RE: Nice!!!*



hugsta said:


> West Papuan and Irian Jaya are the same thing I beleive. Correct me if I am wrong.....



Your right Hugsta, one and the same, more and more people are starting to call them West papuan carpets now, but many do still use the original'Irian Jaya' tag.

VERY Nice looking snake, they are just as variable as the darwins, maybe more so, with the amount of selective breedings being done in the US and europe right now. 

Neil


----------



## Kingii (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep "Same Same but different"
They get better than that dude(if you like the blue look)....


----------

